# Another potential horse



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So the big paint gelding is still in the works, but i also got an e-mail on this guy. This person e-mailed me at the end of last month or the early beginning of this month cant remember which, but anyways she e-mailed me about him and was willing to just bring him down for me to ride (i mean he is only like 45 min or a 1hr at most away) but at the time i wasnt sure if i could keep the horse at were i wanted to, so i just told her well i would rather get some pics first so i dont waste your time to haul him down to me, in case i dont like him. So shes like ill get you pics, well its now the 22nd and i just got pics lol. Anyways i got rather mad cuz i figured she just blew me off, so i erased all the e-mails she sent, so i think i remember the details on him but not 100% positive, but here it goes

Name: Cody (i dont remeber if he is registered i think he is not)

Breed: he is either un-colored paint or a QH 

Height: 16+hands (looks farily tall)

Weight: 1200+pounds

Age: 6 years old i believe

He is very well trained, has had alot of prefessional training, he is in the bridle, very soft and supple, has a good stop. You can ride in a hackomore or curb bit. Has a great neckrein, knows leg aids sensitive to your cues, has been used on cows, started in barrels, crosses water. Has a very smooth canter. This is (so she says) wiht all his training a $6000 horse, but she would sell him to me for $2500 i think maybe less, because they need him gone and the economy sucks. Anyways let me know what ya think. Obviously not the best pics. I will let you know if i go see him or not.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so now that someone pointed it out to me, he has really short cannon and pasturns. Should i pass on him because of this? What are problems that could happen? Im kinda wondering if all his hair on his legs makes him pasturns look short?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone????? bumpity bump bump


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No real issues with the short cannons except usually, a horse with short cannons and long forearms have pretty sweepy gaits with very little joint action. Think WP legs but not so slow. I personally prefer shorter pasterns to longer ones because they tend to be stronger and seem less likely to have tendon issues. That is JMO though and may be wrong. The only problem that I have ever run into with short pasterns is that they are usually a little bumpier to ride because they don't have the cushioning of the longer pasterns. I personally don't care for the vaquero frame they have the horse in but that is just a personal preferance thing. He sounds very well trained. The only thing that really bugs me is that his feet look really wonky. I don't know if it could be the ground or the angle of the picture but they appear to be really small and contracted. That is the only real issue that I notice with him.

I was gonna post on the other thread  but didn't want the mods to have to move all the reply posts too.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, so he is actually 8 years old lol. i was just a little bit off.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

He looks like a stout fellow.............those have to be the shortest cannons I've ever seen! But short cannons are good!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The person says he is really smooth..... Thats what i noticed to was his feet, im kinda thinking it is the rocks, that maybe he is sinking into the rocks or something. Anyways, i might go look at him and i will take better pics. They look really small, but when i blew the pictures up more, it looked like he was just sinking into the ground... anyways i will keep you posted.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He does have really short pasterns. The downfall to short pasterns? Pasterns main purpose is to absorb shock, with a shorter pastern they have much less shock absorption. This can predispose them to tramatic arthritis.

In the last picture he is not in the bridle his head is tied down, WAY down. I would like to see him working in a snaffle bit and actually doing some sort of collection, judging from the lack of topline I doubt this guy has ever work while collected. 

I can teach a horse to bring its nose down and "in the bridle" in about two days, it's alot harder to teach collection. (I know, my battle at the moment) 

Now this isn't a strike against the horse at all, but against the current owner. So just beware that she is either lying to you or does't know what she is talking about.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I think he's a good looking, solid fellow.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I actually like him the best out of all the ones you have posted... I dunno, something about him just appeals to me. But the real question is: does he appeal to you? Haha

He's a pretty boy. =) And very sturdy looking.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I totally forgot to add something...5am is way to early for this brain! Now I had a short nap and I am thinking a bit more clearly. 

The way his hoofs are trimmed looks like they are causing his pasterns too look ever shorter. 

I would like to see some pictures of his feet before you make any decisions.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O ya, if i go out there i will take much better pictures. Tiff i dont think his head is tied down i think that extra rein your seing there is the one were you tie to the saddle horn or i have even seen some put threw there belt loops, its there so you can tie the horse up when your not riding, but you dont have to have a halter. But im not 100% sure. Anyways i will let you know when i go look at him, if i do.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like him. I would definitely go and try him out atleast; he looks like he is a calm ride, and I like his soft appearance. 

His pasterns are short, but if you ride in SMBs or something like that, you will help reduce some of the shock that his short pasterns recieve.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I hope he works out for you, he's a nice looking guy. I like him better than the big paint.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol tiff. Ya, i have smbs and the classic equine boots. I always ride with booties. Does he look 16 hands to you guys?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He he does, he is actually a rather tall horse from the looks of it.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

good, glad you think so to lol. I mean to me he looks fairly tall and the person keeps telling me he is at least 16 hands tall, But guess i will just find out for my self lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

the person e-mailed me and said the man in the photos (her father) is almost 6feet tall and i think that guy looks small compared to cody, so ya im gonna say he is at least 16 hands lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep I'd say so, when do you get to see him?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, i need to make sure i can get my "free board" deal at the ranch i work at. Once i find that out, i will go take a look at him or the owner is actually willing to haul him to prineville! So that woudl be realy great, but i dont want to have her haul him to me, then it turns out i cant get my board deal. So i want to make sure i have all my ducks in a row before i see him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well get those **** ducks in a row! A hurry it up!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahaha lol. Im hurrying tiff!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So i talked to the owner tonight. He sounds like a really nice horse. He has been used as a ranch horse all his life. He does sliding stops and spins. Hasnt been to a branding, more so just herds the cows and what not. You can rope off of him. Came off of a big ranch in oregon. He is a very calm horse but can get fiesty(hot whatever ya want to say), but the owner told me all he does is stop him and lets him get his head back (calm down) and then off they go again. The daughter (adult daughter lol) took some lessons on him to improve her riding. Cody is very sensitive and pretty well trained. He can really move out and cover some ground. Has a very nice rocking horse lope, and a awsome extended trot. He has a big motor on him, and he will go as fast or slow as you want him to go. I cant wait to go see him, but i got to make sure i can get my board deal. It all depends on wether or not i get a horse. So keep your fingers crossed and i will jkeep you guys up dated. But he sounds really well broke and exactly what im looking for, except the fact that he is not a love bug, but most ranch horses arent , o well lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XXXX All crossed. And he may turn into a love bug after a while. He has probably never been around it to know if he likes it or not.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

reining girl said:


> So i talked to the owner tonight. He sounds like a really nice horse. *He has been used as a ranch horse all his life*. He does sliding stops and spins. *Hasnt been to a branding*, more so just herds the cows and what not. You can rope off of him. Came off of a big ranch in oregon.


That is the only thing that sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oooooh definitely crossing my fingers for you!!! He sounds perfect for you!! And don't worry, he'll probably come around with someone coming out all the time just to love on him  Lots of love and carrots can turn pretty much any 'non lover' horses around...hahaha


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I like him, and I have no idea why. I hope it all works out for you!

And I'm sure once he gets some love and attention, he'll turn into a love bug. =]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i hope he will turn into a love bug. Thanks guys, i hope it will work out. The owner also said i could take him on a trial! Kevinshorse- i should of put in there that the *current owner* has not used him for brandings. He has just used him to gather cattle up. forgot to put that little tid bit in there, thats what happens when the brain thinks faster than the fingers can type hehehehe.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o and i found out he wears a size 1 shoe, so he has nice big feet(for his size). I think the rocks and the hairy pasterns make his feet look small.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

the cannon/pasterns really jumped out at me their by far the cutest little things i ever seen,, big horse hes cute!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, i know. I hope it will work out.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So, i might be getting to take a look at him soon! Sunday, im going to talk over the board deal wiht my boss. Cross your fingers.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ok so i got good news. She would let me board him, and i just pay for hay. So now i just have to decide if i want him or a truck......... hmmmmmmm


----------

